# Temple Run Backup



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone been able to backup their save data for temple run? I have tried doing it with MyBackup Pro but have had no success. Its weird because if you clear data from the applications menu your game data stays, but if you uninstall and re install it resets.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

To keep any data from my games, right before I flash a new rom I have to delete my entire Titanium Backup folder and do a backup of everything right before. To be honest, it only takes like 5 minutes but Handcent is the only app that won't save my texts.


----------



## danielskaggs77 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just restored mine from my clockworkmod backup using "appextractor" from from the market. Flashed to the new AOKP black ice 31.31 rom from liquidsmooth 1.25 with out a problem. It will restore all the same stuff as "my backup pro" does + it's faster & you only have one backup of all your apps & data instead of two.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

No problems here using Titanium Backup Pro.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Detonation said:


> No problems here using Titanium Backup Pro.


+1


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im an idiot I guess, I have no idea what was happening. Seems like titanium is doing it now.


----------



## dehelflix (Dec 31, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> To keep any data from my games, right before I flash a new rom I have to delete my entire Titanium Backup folder and do a backup of everything right before. To be honest, it only takes like 5 minutes but Handcent is the only app that won't save my texts.


Texts arent saved in Handcent they are saved in the phone dialer app, there should be a titaniun backup option for [SMS,MMS,APN]Phone.... with the dialer icon. if you backup that it will save/restore your texts and mms's.


----------



## Mikey22 (Mar 31, 2012)

So I've flashed liquid 1.3 after a clean wipe and now I'm having trouble restoring temple run. I restored through titanium backup but now the game crashes at the load screen. I tried downloading the game from the market which worked but then I tried restoring app data through tibu and the game crashes at load screen again. I reboot and the game crashes before it opens now. I tried restoring through appextractor and I get the same results. Anyone have any advice? Or could it be rom related?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mikey22 said:


> So I've flashed liquid 1.3 after a clean wipe and now I'm having trouble restoring temple run. I restored through titanium backup but now the game crashes at the load screen. I tried downloading the game from the market which worked but then I tried restoring app data through tibu and the game crashes at load screen again. I reboot and the game crashes before it opens now. I tried restoring through appextractor and I get the same results. Anyone have any advice? Or could it be rom related?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know this won't make any sense, but wipe the app data through titanium. My game started and I had to redo the tutorial but all my coins and objectives were saved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikey22 (Mar 31, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> I know this won't make any sense, but wipe the app data through titanium. My game started and I had to redo the tutorial but all my coins and objectives were saved.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It doesn't make any sense... But it works! Haha thanks for the tip! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I ended up losing my game data for this through a confusing series of steps, but maybe this will be of use to someone:
-Flashing from AOKP b31 to AOKP b33, restoring app data in TiBu casued app to FC.
-Clean flash w/ market restore (no TiBu), game data was restored perfectly.
-Mucked around wiping, clean flashing and restoring backups trying to figure out other unrelated problems, and eventually game data was lost entirely. It was gone from old backups that shouldn't have been affected, TiBu could do nothing, market restore did nothing.
-Conclusion: App updated once or twice recently. I think it probably changed the way game data is stored. Since I wiped and clean flashed, and my game data was there with a market restore, it's somewhere in the /sdcard partition. But if you do things in the wrong order, you can accidentally clear this and then it's gone forever.


----------

